
Ask HN: Do you worry that your product will be killed by one of the tech giants? - shanwang
Today Google released Google trips https:&#x2F;&#x2F;get.google.com&#x2F;trips<p>Not to say it&#x27;s definitely going to be successful, but it must be a bad news for people building travel apps.<p>These days big companies like Google and microsoft roll out small products like trips from time to time, with so many resources to spare, they have a bigger chance to succeed than startups.<p>If you are building a internet product, do you worry that one day a tech giant will crash you? If so what can you do about it?
======
recmend
Do not worry about things that you don't control. Our job as innovators is to
find opportunities that we believe in and give our best, independent of the
outcome. Moreover, Tech giants cannot focus and move as fast as a tiny
startup.

~~~
endswapper
Couldn't agree with this more, "Do not worry about things that you don't
control."

And I'd like to add that there are plenty of things to worry about. Channel
your energy there.

~~~
shanwang
In theory you are right, but in reality, when you are faced with multiple
choices of startup ideas, shouldn't this be a major factor on deciding which
one to act on?

~~~
endswapper
No.

The market, and your understanding of it, should be a major factor. The fact
that 800 pound gorillas have more resources is just an excuse to not do
something.

Besides, those resources could just as easily be used to acquire your idea if
you do it better.

------
p333347
Not at all. It seems these bigcos in their desire to diversify either produce
an inferior version of pre existing hit software which will eventually fizzle
out (or kept under life support), or simply buy out a viable competitor to the
said pre existing hit software. So, unless you are trying to compete with
bigcos' A game software products, you shouldn't worry. I don't. One might even
look to create a viable competitor and seek a buyout, enjoy the spoils for a
while and move on to next idea. Again, I don't.

------
toast0
Google releasing their product brings visibility to the market. If you have a
travel app, now ou can say "it's like google trips, but we launched last year"
and people will have some idea because of the google hype cycle. Instead of
saying "it's like yahoo travel trip planner, except we didn't shut down"

------
mrg3_2013
I do. This may not be popular opinion - but the mere fact that they can build
what you can after you have "proved" the market for them is always risky IMO.
Ofcourse, bigcos may not be able as nimble as you are - so there's hope.
Incidentally, I asked a question today due to the fear of same thing.

------
codegeek
I wouldn't hold my breath with google. Lets see:

\- Google Wave (dead)

\- Google talk (dead)

\- Google Voice (dead)

\- Google trips (...._

If anything, google may offer to buy you out if they like your product good
enough. So if that counts as being killed, then yea may be.

~~~
dhruvkar
Is Google Voice considered dead?

It's been my primary number for ~4 years now, and yes, it's not 100% reliable
(spotty forwarding once in a while), it's still serving me well.

------
irremediable
I'm not in a start-up at the minute, and I should make it clear that I've not
yet worked in a senior role at one. That said, I feel like most start-ups
would be happy to reach the level of success where this is a problem!

------
taprun
The more specific your audience, the less likely that a big company will
replicate your solution.

Building a faster database? You're going to get clobbered.

Building a better system for managing small postage stamp collections? You're
probably safe.

